# Long drop brake calipers



## stevekerouac (1 May 2008)

Maybe not the best forum for this but I'm in need of some road cali's for a racer, long (57mm) drop.

Its coming down to a choice between the new R450's at about £35 and the discontinued A550's on ebay (new) for £32.

To my eye the old A550's look better made but I don't know about weight etc.

What do you reckon?


----------



## Tim Bennet. (1 May 2008)

I would have thought the 550s were a level above 450s. I'm sure I have the older 550s on the Audax bike, although I can't see any indentification marks on them.

I've never had any problems with them as brakes and certainly haven't found them in anywhere inferior to standard drop brakes. Pays your money and takes your choice!


----------



## Chris James (1 May 2008)

What about Tektro 521AG?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDetail.aspx?Cat=cycle&ProdID=5360016307&n=Tektro 521AG Road Brake

I have them on my Dawes Audax and they work well and look a lot nicer (in my opinion) than the cheapo Shimanos.


----------



## stevekerouac (1 May 2008)

You think the tektro's are better than the 550's? They do have re-fillable shoes I spose. They're only £27 here

Also seen some Fixie's with Miche brakes but the black won't go with my 80's white paintjob


----------



## Chris James (1 May 2008)

I haven't used the A550s. Several reviews seem to reckon the Tektros are of Ultegra quality. I would have thought they were at least as good as the A550s and look better than the R450s. 

They seem to be a bit lighter than the A550s and better finished. The pads are so so, but can be changed easily enough. I am sure that either brake would be fine though.


----------



## GrahamG (2 May 2008)

Not sure what my tektro is on the front but it looks like crap after just a years use with the metal plating peeling off, rusting bolts and the like.

Edit - I should add that the A550's I've had on the road bike for a couple of years are still mint.


----------



## Chris James (2 May 2008)

Tektro 521AGs are polished aluminium and mine look pristine after 18 months use, including lots of winter miles in heavily gritted West Yorkshire.


----------



## robbarker (28 May 2008)

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...p-Allen-key-fitting--Front-and-Rear-11955.htm

Are the best option IME. If you need an even longer drop, there are some Tektro ones which give up to a 70mm drop -ideal for replacing old Weinemann centre pulls.


----------



## k-dog (29 May 2008)

^ yeah, but they're £40 each!


----------



## GrahamG (30 May 2008)

Not at Ribble...

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/productdetail.asp?productcatalogue=SHIMBRAR350000000000


----------

